# Curly 1/4 sawn white oak



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a little stash of wood set back for the day I become a decent woodworker. I am trying to add pictures to my website of yard trees I have milled, the end result anyway. So I am digging through my piles of some rough saw white oak. I notice the unusual ray fleck (bigger and fewer that normal in my experience) so I decided to shoot a couple pieces through the planer. It may be hard to see in the pictures, I broke my good camera and am using my old one, but anyway the wood is curly. Cool.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Oops*

Forgot the 2nd picture that shows the curl a little better (really having camera problems, in person the curl is very obvious). Same pieces just from the side. With a finish the curl should really pop.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn Nice!!! How do you "wait for the day you become a decent woodworker" with that laying around. I'd be on that like a chicken on a June bug.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Geoguy said:


> I'd be on that like a chicken on a June bug.


:laughing: I have not heard that for awhile. And to be honest I did not really know I had it, it was just in a pile from a log that had laid for years on the ground and the bugs ate alot of it. Most of the wood is full of worm holes. I salvaged what I could, this was just some I trimmed off much wider boards that I had neglected and was thinking "trailer decking" if I sold it ($1.50 bft...good thing I ran a couple pieces through the planer) I tried again with the pics, still poor. It is so frustrating to not be able to get a good shot of something so obvious :wallbash:.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Admit it, you have a problem. Wood collectors anonymous can help. The first step in the program is to admit you have a problem. The second step is to actually make something from that wonderful wood, I am thinking a curly mission style project. Mmmm, nice lines and some dye ought to accent the ray and that wonderful curl. I am currently on step 2 and breaking into my curly willow and curly redheart stash. I am hesitant to go on to step 3 which is to start sharing the fruits of my labor with other woodworkers, but maybe you are? You can send some of that down my way to ...


----------

